
This website uses Python in the browser instead of JavaScript to render - denotutorials
https://pycapsule.com/
======
denotutorials
Here's a website I made that uses Python in the browser to client-side render
instead of JavaScript. It uses the Pyodide project, which ships a WASM
compiled Python Interpreter to the browser.

